# Reman ammo/glock warranty



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

So Glock says the use of reloaded/re manufactured/hand loads voids the factory warranty because the ammo doesn't meet either SAAMI or NATO standards.

Freedom Munitions says that they ensure performance equal to new ammo, and that their remans are tested to meet SAAMI standards.

I often hear "my glock eats everything" etc, etc. other than some feeding issues on the neutered CA magazines, I've never heard "this ammo didn't work in my glock".

Let me know what your experience is with remans from FM.

Unless you told them so, I'm guessing that Glock would not be able to tell you used this ammo vs that ammo anyhow. Still, I feel a little reluctant to do something with my new pistol that the manufacturer doesn't recommend and warns that my warranty will be voided.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1. Buy a gun
2. Shoot it 'til it breaks
3. Repeat

I don't trust lawyers.
Lawyers write warranties.
I don't trust warranties.

That probably wasn't very helpful, but it sure clears up the picture.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It's not just Glock. In fact, I cannot think of any maker who warranties reloaded ammo. I know FM to be good ammo but would be curious as to how a damage claim would be sorted out. Freedom is, in a sense, a factory - not your neighbor cranking out reloads in the shed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glock is protecting itself from those who want to load for hotter cartridges vs. Standard pressures. I have been problem free regardless of ammo In Glocks for 20 years.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shoot it till it's near worn out. Take it to a gun show and sell it for more than you paid. You only ran a couple a few boxes of Hornady ammo through it. You "NEVER" buy any of that cheap stuff, right.:lol:


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have been to their place in Houston. They don't let you in the back of cores but all their stuff looks good. They take in brass for a credit test it and that is what they use for their remans. Other than a few dents in the cases I have not seen anything wrong with their remans. I have found cases with dents in new boxes of ammo from all of the major guys also. They use the same equipment that all the others do to load their ammo. I have shot several thousand rounds or their remans with no issue. If you count in the other shooters I know that use their remans that would be well over 10,000 rounds with no major malfunctions. The few FTF, FTE, and fail to fire could have been the ammo but also the gun/operator. I only know of 1 bad primer the other fail to fire were either hard primers or light primer strikes and fired on second attempt. Remans I have used are 9mm, 40S&W, and 5.56. I have no problem using them for piratic or in shooting games. I use their new hallow points for cary ammo. In closing when there was no ammo to be found they had ammo and were still selling it by the case.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a Glock, and more importantly it's a new pistol.

Buy as much ammo as you can humanly afford, and then put it all downrange. Wash, r̶in̶se̶ (oil), and repeat


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I would guess that Glock is more worried about +P+ and improper powders loads than anything else.

Personally, I would shoot it until your trigger finger falls off.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The main worries about Glocks and reloads,is leading in the polygonal rifling, and the unsupported chamber.
Some Glocks,mostly the " G-Lock Fotay " have an unsupported chamber near the rim for better feeding. If that parts keeps getting resized,well it get weaker leading to the G-Lock Kaboom

Range pickups from a G-Lock won't chamber in my new Kahr CT-40 and I have to use a Lee Bulge Buster
For my Glock 19,I have a Lone Wolf 9 mm barrel I shoot a lot of lead thru


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd wager it's just lawyer speak, so some dumba$$ doesn't put a super-charged round in and blows the pistol up then thinks it's the weapon's fault.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even though I would not give scrape price for glook. They all pretty much say that. So they get a pass on that one.


----------

